# Notification when quoted fosters further discussion



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

VBulletin has a feature that other forums employ that notifies a forum member when one of their posts is quoted. 

Clearly that handy fosters further discussion and makes the particiipation more enjoyable for the quoted member. 

With further discussion everyone learns more and it keeps the thread relevent longer.


----------

